# Loreal and Olay chemical peel



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have oily T zone,kinda flaky nose and a dark area on my left cheek.I heard chem peels were good for this,has anyone tried this stuff?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 15, 2007)

ive used the olay one, and didnt care for it at all.

i have this stuff im using now from mychellie called fruit fiesta peel, its awsome.

its about like $26 at the health food store, but it works wonders and you dont need much of it.


----------



## jewele (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I have tried both and don't really care for either. For microderm I have been using Ponds. For me it's great, good price, and doesn't come with some stupid lotion you aren't going to use. I suggest trying it.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2007)

I only tried Olay microdemabration and it was like sand! ouch! Does it carry a chemical peel? or you're talking about microdemabration?

What I really liked was Mary Kay. I don't know about Loreal sorry.


----------

